# Javea vs Denia



## Vcgj527

Hey guys once again in need of some advice

we had made up our minds to move to Javea for the first year while we rent to ease the transition and it seemed to have everything handy that one could ask for-
the beach
restaurants
gyms
mom and toddler groups etc

i was under the impression that javea was a younger community and there were more young families like ours there and denia was more of a retirement population

however a real estate agent has recently told me that I am under the wrong impression and it's actually the opposite

I know they can be pushy to get you to look at their flats and whatnot
but is this person right?

should i be scheduling viewings in both towns?
we have a short term let in javea for 2 weeks and then we really do need to be move in somewhere... in that short time would i be better served concentrating on javea or is denia really work splitting my time looking at?

any and all information would be much appreciated
as previously posted husband works offshore so no, we dont need jobs etc. just somewhere to live near other young moms with young children with lots to do to keep me and baby happy

thank you!


----------



## thrax

If I were you in your situation, I'd try living in both towns for a period. I don't know either location but know that there are people on the forum living in both places so they will offer you an insight from their perspective. But in the end only you can really decide what is best for you and your family. Good luck and let us all know how you get on as the move gets closer and then you arrive here...


----------



## xabiaxica

Vcgj527 said:


> Hey guys once again in need of some advice
> 
> we had made up our minds to move to Javea for the first year while we rent to ease the transition and it seemed to have everything handy that one could ask for-
> the beach
> restaurants
> gyms
> mom and toddler groups etc
> 
> i was under the impression that javea was a younger community and there were more young families like ours there and denia was more of a retirement population
> 
> however a real estate agent has recently told me that I am under the wrong impression and it's actually the opposite
> 
> I know they can be pushy to get you to look at their flats and whatnot
> but is this person right?
> 
> should i be scheduling viewings in both towns?
> we have a short term let in javea for 2 weeks and then we really do need to be move in somewhere... in that short time would i be better served concentrating on javea or is denia really work splitting my time looking at?
> 
> any and all information would be much appreciated
> as previously posted husband works offshore so no, we dont need jobs etc. just somewhere to live near other young moms with young children with lots to do to keep me and baby happy
> 
> thank you!


if Jávea is such a retirement community how does it support 5 state primary schools & 2 state secondary schools?

not to mention a couple of private schools & several guarderías (nursery schools up to age 2.5 usually, because kids start state school at about that age) 

yes, there are a lot of retired people here - but they don't on the surface seem to be a majority - I certianly don't feel like I live in a retirement community!!

here's a link for Jávea figures if you feel like getting your calculator out
Pirámide de edades | Ajuntament de Xàbia




statistics eh?

the head teacher of a local private school is fond of telling parents new to the area that 'half the population of Jávea is British' - he says it with great conviction & authority - so they believe him - the census of 2010 tells a different story, so I hope he doesn't teach maths!! 

(it's just over a quarter)

Población por Nacionalidad | Ajuntament de Xàbia

to be fair though, you should look at & maybe live in both towns for a while - most people love one or the other - they are very very different!!


----------



## djfwells

I like both Towns, but they are totally different to each other so it would be difficult to advise you without knowing more about your "must have's". Personally, I prefer to live a little more inland.


----------



## Vcgj527

our must haves are
gyms
restaurants
doctors
pharmacy
big supermarkets and health food stores (gluten and dairy free stuff)
preschool or nursery
momma and toddler groups

i love living right on the water 
we're moving from shetland so that's really what we're used to
ideally within walking distance to most amenities

i think im going to stick with javea as thats where i have done all my research and if after a year we're unhappy we can think about denia

it's too hard to split our limited time looking at flats in both towns 

so unless someone on here make a really compelling argument for denia im going to stick with my original choice of javea 

once we're all moved in and exploring the surrounding areas we'll be able to make a more informed decision about where we're going to live permanently but for the next year im sure javea should suit just fine


----------



## xabiaxica

Vcgj527 said:


> our must haves are
> gyms
> restaurants
> doctors
> pharmacy
> big supermarkets and health food stores (gluten and dairy free stuff)
> preschool or nursery
> momma and toddler groups
> 
> i love living right on the water
> we're moving from shetland so that's really what we're used to
> ideally within walking distance to most amenities
> 
> i think im going to stick with javea as thats where i have done all my research and if after a year we're unhappy we can think about denia
> 
> it's too hard to split our limited time looking at flats in both towns
> 
> so unless someone on here make a really compelling argument for denia im going to stick with my original choice of javea
> 
> once we're all moved in and exploring the surrounding areas we'll be able to make a more informed decision about where we're going to live permanently but for the next year im sure javea should suit just fine


both towns offer all of those - but really are very different to each other as I said

your plan seems right

we've been in Jávea 9 years & have moved within the town itself several times ............ & ended up more or less where we started!!

we were pipped at the post by a 'friend' for renting this house 8 years ago - we kept an eye on it - then as soon as a 'se alquila' sign went up 18 months ago we were on the phone to the owner :clap2:


----------



## djfwells

You could always split the difference and go for La Xara or Jesus Pobre ?


----------



## xabiaxica

djfwells said:


> You could always split the difference and go for La Xara or Jesus Pobre ?


as long as you have a car................


----------



## jules 123

Vcgj527 said:


> our must haves are
> gyms
> restaurants
> doctors
> pharmacy
> big supermarkets and health food stores (gluten and dairy free stuff)
> preschool or nursery
> momma and toddler groups
> 
> i love living right on the water
> we're moving from shetland so that's really what we're used to
> ideally within walking distance to most amenities
> 
> i think im going to stick with javea as thats where i have done all my research and if after a year we're unhappy we can think about denia
> 
> it's too hard to split our limited time looking at flats in both towns
> 
> so unless someone on here make a really compelling argument for denia im going to stick with my original choice of javea
> 
> once we're all moved in and exploring the surrounding areas we'll be able to make a more informed decision about where we're going to live permanently but for the next year im sure javea should suit just fine


I love Denia but would say that Javea is a great place to be with a young family.


----------



## Earnie

*Javea*

Javea, becauses its closer to Moraira, the Jewel of the Costa Blanca as its known.


----------



## fergie

Hi,
If you are looking in Javea, the areas you need to be looking at are either Arenal, Javea Park is quite a good complex, lots of amenities around, shops, chip shop, restaurants and bars, and within walking distance to the beach, has a lot of more permanent residents.
Also there is and area near the old town, I think it is Calle Amunicar? where all the big supermarkets are, Mercadona, Lidl, prix dia, there is a children's play area, but you would have a longer trip to the beach.
Here is a good website of long term property rentals for Javea, but you can 'play about' with the website to find other towns. It will give you a good idea of what is around to rent.
Kyero Mobile


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Hi,
> If you are looking in Javea, the areas you need to be looking at are either Arenal, Javea Park is quite a good complex, lots of amenities around, shops, chip shop, restaurants and bars, and within walking distance to the beach, has a lot of more permanent residents.
> Also there is and area near the old town, I think it is Calle Amunicar? where all the big supermarkets are, Mercadona, Lidl, prix dia, there is a children's play area, but you would have a longer trip to the beach.
> Here is a good website of long term property rentals for Javea, but you can 'play about' with the website to find other towns. It will give you a good idea of what is around to rent.
> Kyero Mobile



Javea Park


----------



## fergie

Whoops, is the Javea Park complex not recommended then? I just park nearby sometimes when I take the dog for a drive-then walk down to the beach. It seems to have lots of permanent residents, and amenities around, and be near to the beach.


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Whoops, is the Javea Park complex not recommended then? I just park nearby sometimes when I take the dog for a drive-then walk down to the beach. It seems to have lots of permanent residents, and amenities around, and be near to the beach.


well............ I wouldn't walk around there at night on my own for sure


you didn't know that it's the 'red light' district then?


----------



## fergie

xabiachica said:


> well............ I wouldn't walk around there at night on my own for sure
> 
> 
> you didn't know that it's the 'red light' district then?


Oh heck no! I don't go down there after dark, maybe its just fairy lights eh!


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Oh heck no! I don't go down there after dark, maybe its just fairy lights eh!


errmmmm


nah 

it's around the back, near the skateboard park


----------



## Rien1

djfwells said:


> I like both Towns, but they are totally different to each other so it would be difficult to advise you without knowing more about your "must have's". Personally, I prefer to live a little more inland.


yes, agree. Both cities are beautiful but slightly further inland is truly amazing


----------



## xabiaxica

fergie said:


> Oh heck no! I don't go down there after dark, maybe its just fairy lights eh!


the ayuntamiento is about to tackle the problem

javeamigos.com | JAVEA: TOWN HALL LAUNCHES PROGRAMME TO IMPROVE ARENAL IMMIGRANT INTEGRATION




> Councillor Tere Bisquert (Social Services) said that 55% of the population of Jávea is composed of 80 different nationalities from across the world and that the Jávea Park area of the Arenal is the focus of much of this immigration, both in terms of permanent residency and holiday-makers during the summer. The department has determined that the neighbourhood suffers from several problems such as substance abuse, truancy and prostitution.


----------



## Stravinsky

Well, from someone who is independent, lives nearby, and visits both places on a fairly regular bais (no kids, so no idea on schooling)

Denia is nice for sure. It has regular seafront markets, ferry to the islands, lots of shops, restaurants bars and a marina. Its a really nice place to spend an evening, but I always find it feels very touristy ... of course especially in the Summer. The old town right at the back is nice, in fact one of my favourite menu del dia restaurants is there.

I split Javea into three parts. The arenal .... I go there from time to time when we have visitors, but again its hugely touristy imho, and often very busy. The port area, well if I was choosing to live there this is where I would choose. Again lots of restaurants and shops with the living accommodation set a little further back. It does get busy in the summer, but Ive always like the area as it has a nice feel to it

I love the old town which is further back and nearer the port area. Narrow streets, bars restaurants and the indoor market

Overall I'd choose Javea


----------



## xabiaxica

el


Stravinsky said:


> Well, from someone who is independent, lives nearby, and visits both places on a fairly regular bais (no kids, so no idea on schooling)
> 
> Denia is nice for sure. It has regular seafront markets, ferry to the islands, lots of shops, restaurants bars and a marina. Its a really nice place to spend an evening, but I always find it feels very touristy ... of course especially in the Summer. The old town right at the back is nice, in fact one of my favourite menu del dia restaurants is there.
> 
> I split Javea into three parts. The arenal .... I go there from time to time when we have visitors, but again its hugely touristy imho, and often very busy. The port area, well if I was choosing to live there this is where I would choose. Again lots of restaurants and shops with the living accommodation set a little further back. It does get busy in the summer, but Ive always like the area as it has a nice feel to it
> 
> I love the old town which is further back and nearer the port area. Narrow streets, bars restaurants and the indoor market
> 
> Overall I'd choose Javea



heck - I _live _in Jávea & rarely go to the Arenal!!

we do go to specific restaurants now & then, & the nearly 17 year old will meet friends there sometimes - but most of her friends (& her sister's friends) either live in the port near us, or the old town - so that's where we spend most of our time


----------



## jules 123

Stravinsky said:


> Well, from someone who is independent, lives nearby, and visits both places on a fairly regular bais (no kids, so no idea on schooling)
> 
> Denia is nice for sure. It has regular seafront markets, ferry to the islands, lots of shops, restaurants bars and a marina. Its a really nice place to spend an evening, but I always find it feels very touristy ... of course especially in the Summer. The old town right at the back is nice, in fact one of my favourite menu del dia restaurants is there.
> 
> I split Javea into three parts. The arenal .... I go there from time to time when we have visitors, but again its hugely touristy imho, and often very busy. The port area, well if I was choosing to live there this is where I would choose. Again lots of restaurants and shops with the living accommodation set a little further back. It does get busy in the summer, but Ive always like the area as it has a nice feel to it
> 
> I love the old town which is further back and nearer the port area. Narrow streets, bars restaurants and the indoor market
> 
> Overall I'd choose Javea


Denia thrives on tourism - and the areas you described are always full of tourists. However, knowing the town as I do, I would say that probably 80 percent of the town has a very ordinary feel to it and the prices in the bars and cafes reflect this.

If I had to compare the two - which is nigh on impossible because the towns are very different - I would say that Javea Port has an instant appeal and seems cleaner and fresher than Denia. I prefer Denia though as it always feels like home, has bags of character and lots going on.


----------



## rubencito

The agent was right. I was born in Denia and I know. Not all agents are pushy.


----------



## KayParkyn

Vcgj527 said:


> however a real estate agent has recently told me that I am under the wrong impression and it's actually the opposite
> 
> I know they can be pushy to get you to look at their flats and whatnot
> but is this person right?
> 
> thank you!


Can I ask you the name of the agents you are using? I've been looking at so many websites and there seems to be vast differences in rents being offered.
We are looking for a furnished place but are on a budget.
Thank you


----------

